# Approved substitute? Functional equivalent?



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

This part is a manufacturer- approved substitute. It may differ in appearance from the original part but is a functional equivalent.

I DON'T THINK SO!!!

The Engineer that made that choice must have been in the class where the phrase "C's and D's still get Degrees" still applied!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good to me. Just rotate the holes 90 degrees of the bolts and carefully hold the gasket in place while tightening. I don't see the problem.


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Looks good to me. Just rotate the holes 90 degrees of the bolts and carefully hold the gasket in place while tightening. I don't see the problem.


Rotate the holes?

What holes am I supposed to rotate?

If I flip the gasket it looks just the same!

If I make the bolt holes line up, the gasket will not seal the exhaust passage!

The B&S gasket holes are placed at 180 degrees, the Exhaust muffler holes are mounted at 150 degrees (or 210 degrees)

Look at these two gaskets and tell me how I "Just rotate the holes 90 degrees of the bolts"


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I meant turn the gasket so the bolt holes are up and down and the bolts don't actually go through them. Just use the big whole. The other 2 are just "extra parts" that will be left over after you reassemble.


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I meant turn the gasket so the bolt holes are up and down and the bolts don't actually go through them. Just use the big whole. The other 2 are just "extra parts" that will be left over after you reassemble.


DOAH!!!
I did not even think of that.
Gasket adhesive should hold it in place long enough to bolt down.

I think I would rather have the bolts locate the gasket.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

If you don’t want to use that one as suggested, and don’t want to wait for the correct one, you can make your own. Your local auto parts or hardware store should have gasket material. Should not be difficult to make the one you need.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Alternates*



archangel said:


> DOAH!!!
> I did not even think of that.
> Gasket adhesive should hold it in place long enough to bolt down.
> 
> I think I would rather have the bolts locate the gasket.


One thing to remember if you do something like use a gasket and it's not under the bolt area, if you tight the mounting bolts too much with no gasket in the bolt area it's possible to bend or break the mounting ears.

You've been warned


----------

